# Got a chef role on HBO's Treme!



## Mattias504 (Apr 11, 2011)

I saw an add on Craig'sList and figured "why the hell not." Had in interview a couple days later and before it sunk in, I was on set filming. Last season, Eric Ripert was the celebrity chef. This season it is David Chang. If you have never heard of this guy, you absolutely have to check him out. Awesome.

The first episode, I was just background. My job was to fillet mackerel. You might just see a Nenox gyuto and a Shigefusa yanagi on HBO...

Today, we shot the 2nd episode and I got a bit more face time. In the morning we got a plating demo by Chang and we saw how the dishes were supposed to look. We shot a service scene today and I had a blast. This TV/Movie industry is crazy. So many moving parts and people everywhere. Speaking of it. The set is incredible. It is a reproduction of Momofuku Ko in New York. It is amazing what these set guys are capable of.

I have a few pics I took with my iPhone. I'll try and get them uploaded later on and post them in here.

Oh by the way. I think the season starts on April 24th. 
And here is a link to David Chang's website. http://www.momofuku.com/


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow, congrats on this, we have a star amongst us!


----------



## mhlee (Apr 12, 2011)

Mattias504 said:


> I saw an add on Craig'sList and figured "why the hell not." Had in interview a couple days later and before it sunk in, I was on set filming. Last season, Eric Ripert was the celebrity chef. This season it is David Chang. If you have never heard of this guy, you absolutely have to check him out. Awesome.
> 
> The first episode, I was just background. My job was to fillet mackerel. You might just see a Nenox gyuto and a Shigefusa yanagi on HBO...
> 
> ...


 
Congratulations! 

How is it to work with David Chang?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Apr 12, 2011)

I haven't watched any Treme, but from the little I know about it, it doesnt sound cooking related. How is the cooking incorporated into the show? I thought it was a drama about post katrina new orleans?

Regardless, congrats! Sounds like a unique opportunity.


----------



## mhlee (Apr 12, 2011)

The wife of one of the main characters is a chef.


----------



## Mattias504 (Apr 12, 2011)

Well first of all, New Orleans life = food. It is one of the most important aspects of the culture down here. It is only fitting that one of the main stories involves food/restaurant life. 

The story is something about a chef that re opens after Katrina but fails. She moved to NYC and worked with Eric (last season) and is now at Momofuku with Chang. I honestly didnt watch all of the first season so I don't really know all of the details about it.


----------



## mhlee (Apr 13, 2011)

Mattias504 said:


> Well first of all, New Orleans life = food. It is one of the most important aspects of the culture down here. It is only fitting that one of the main stories involves food/restaurant life.
> 
> The story is something about a chef that re opens after Katrina but fails. She moved to NYC and worked with Eric (last season) and is now at Momofuku with Chang. I honestly didnt watch all of the first season so I don't really know all of the details about it.



So true. I can't wait to go back in October. Been almost 10 years, but am lining up the restaurants to go to now!


----------



## Mattias504 (Jun 12, 2011)

The first episode that I am in finally aired tonight. Yes, it was blurry and short but there is a bit more to come. Maybe you can make it out from the angle but I was filleting a mackerel with my Nenox and looking busy.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jun 12, 2011)

That's very cool!


----------



## mr drinky (Jun 12, 2011)

Brilliant. 

I'm going to look for the mackerel as I am not sure what you look like 

k.


----------



## Mattias504 (Jun 13, 2011)

She goes to Chang's restaurant for an interview and I'm lookin busy in the background. Look for the guy with glasses on if that helps.


----------



## watercrawl (Jun 13, 2011)

That's awesome!! Congrats on the stardom.


----------



## rockbox (Jun 13, 2011)

Totally awesome!!!


----------



## Potato42 (Jun 13, 2011)

I guess sometimes those craigslist ads do pan out! Congrats on the role, being involved in something like that is always cool. As for the people and parts moving everywhere, you're not kidding. It's literally like an ant hill sometimes with so many people moving things around and working on specific tasks for their department. I'd love to see the phone pics you took if you could get them uploaded sometime.


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 13, 2011)

I can't believe I've missed this thread. Treme is such a cool show. I've been wonder how realistic the restaurant kitchen scenes were. Especially the one where the head chef wipes all the plated dinners onto the floor because one plate wasn't perfect. That's so cool you get to achieve your 15 minutes of fame on HBO.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Jun 13, 2011)

Matt, so proud of you brother!


----------



## mattrud (Jun 13, 2011)

very cool Matt. Is there anywhere online I can watch these. I wonder how some of their acting like a chef compares to them in real life.


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 13, 2011)

mattrud said:


> very cool Matt. Is there anywhere online I can watch these. I wonder how some of their acting like a chef compares to them in real life.



Do you subscribe to HBO via cable or satellite? If you do HBO just launched HBO GO where you can catch up on a bunch of HBO series and movies.


----------



## mattrud (Jun 13, 2011)

no hbo for me....


----------



## jwpark (Jun 13, 2011)

Game of Thrones on HBO is one really good series.

Congrats Matt.


----------



## mr drinky (Jun 13, 2011)

Just saw the episode. Is this you?







k.


----------



## Mattias504 (Jun 14, 2011)

Haha. Yessir that be me. The camera angle was off but I had a couple of knives laying out on the counter hoping to get picked up by the camera. I was using my Nenox gyuto to fillet a mackerel and I had my Nenox red bone suji and a Shigefusa yanagi out on the counter to look all pretty, hoping the camera would pick it up so you guys could look out for it. 

I did maybe 3 more episodes after this one that should hopefully have more in focus shots. If you notice in this episode, I am in the background working but when they change camera angles I show up behind Chang for a second. Yeah, I can be in two places at once...


----------



## JohnnyChance (Jun 14, 2011)

Mattias504 said:


> Yeah, I can be in two places at once...



The miracle of TV! Would be nice to have that ability in the kitchen for real.


----------

